# Floating Snowflake Glass Hotel in Norway's Future, Good for Viewing Northern Lights



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2014)

There's a floating glass snowflake hotel due in Norway, which would be a wonderful way to view the Northern Lights (Aurora Borealis)...http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...a-floating-glass-snowflake-hotel-9648742.html


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2014)

my goodness, that's fantastic!


----------

